# Having a Snack Attack???



## RAYT721 (Jun 19, 2004)

NO NAME MUNCHIE 
Maybe I'll call it "Cherry Pop Pie"???  

1 cherry Pop Tart
1 1/2 c. vanilla ice cream

Break the Pop Tart into small pieces.  Put ice cream into a glass or dish.  Add a layer of Pop Tart.  Then alternate with ice cream and Pop Tart.  Eat immediately.


----------



## Hamburger Kid (Jun 23, 2004)

Pretty creative idea there  lol Sounds good, i'll have to try it sometime.


----------

